# Request: OT forum?



## Psionicist (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi there!

I've figured out it would be a very good idea for an Off-Topic forum here at EN World. This is due several reasons:

1) The General RPG Disc. forum will be a general RPG forum.
2) There will be one particular forum to gather all non-RPG topics in.
3) Sometimes I want to discuss non-RPG things with the members on THIS message board. I often read things as "there are other boards where you can talk about this", but what are the odds I will get to talk about these things with the ENW board members? I've found out the members here are far nicer and smarter than on other boards, therefor It's natural I'd like to talk with them. Also I know the people here 

I do not think it's a good idea to combine the unofficial OT forum with general RPG disc. Then lots of important RPG threads will dissappear in the OT threads...

What about a small test period of one month or so, to see if it would work?

(Just for the fun of it, I polled it)


----------



## Someguy (Jan 27, 2002)

Nutkinland...


----------



## Psionicist (Jan 27, 2002)

Someguy said:
			
		

> *Nutkinland... *




Well, that's one option.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow.  You've gotten four votes... I don't think this is doing too well, Psionicist... maybe it's b/c you forgot to make "lemon curry" one of the options in your poll?...


----------



## Claude Raines (Jan 27, 2002)

I think a separate off-topic forum is not really necessary.  I don't find them  (ot posts) taking over the General RPG forum, and the creation of a new forum would just make things more difficult for the moderators as people will want to push the bounds of what can be discussed and the tone of discussions.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 27, 2002)

Using the General Dicussion forum works well enough.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 27, 2002)

Have to side with popular opinion here Psionicist - I agree that there really isn't a point to having an OT forum... the posts aren't that big a deal when they're in General, after all, and I really think that one of the forums would end up going empty, like so many do already...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 27, 2002)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *... and I really think that one of the forums would end up going empty, like so many do already... *



Probably General Discussion - if the Mods are able - and willing - to muster the effort to move all the OT threads to that new board.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 27, 2002)

Heh. It's currently 2 for, 11 against.  

But it's irrelevant. There isn't going to be an OT forum here; Morrus has stated that he is interested in running a RPG/D&D board, not an OT board, and I don't believe that's going to change.  I agree with his opinion, myself.

So a reminder: please try to avoid OT posts as much as you can, and use your best judgement!


----------



## A2Z (Jan 27, 2002)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I really don't think the OT threads are a problem. Certainly not enough of one to warrent a whole new forum for them. I think it would be far more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 27, 2002)

Well, you could make a OT forum... and make it so that the threads and replies you post in that forum isn't counted in your post total. That would make sense.


----------



## Psionicist (Jan 27, 2002)

Okay, I give up 

What about this?
- If something is very important then post it in the general rpg forum.
- If it isn't then post it in the other forum, the one I'm not allowed to mention


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 27, 2002)

Or how 'bout this: we make EVERYONE a moderator in the General forum, and then anyone can delete (or edit) any post they feel is too off-topic.  It will just work on the "honor system."


----------



## Turrosh Mak (Jan 27, 2002)

That's a great Idea, Eric.  You should have instituted that on your old boards.  I'm sure the "Honor System" would prove most workable.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 27, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Or how 'bout this: we make EVERYONE a moderator in the General forum, and then anyone can delete (or edit) any post they feel is too off-topic.  It will just work on the "honor system." *



   Better yet, we create an OT board and do that _there_.


----------



## Someguy (Jan 29, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *   Better yet, we create an OT board and do that there.  *




_someguy walks away from the thread, chuckiling and mumbling something about it all falling into place_

snicker snicker
chuckle chuckle


----------

